# Other > Off Topic >  Are all casinos cheating?

## Xandep

I have already been cheated twice at an online casino, I could not withdraw my winnings. Are all casinos cheating? I would like to read the feedback from the players.

----------


## Jusantin

I think there is no one fair casino. Avoid them guys.

----------


## AleBas

I cannot answer this question exactly.  I have never withdrawn money from an online casino.  I played but didn't win so there was no way to check.  There are sites with casinos reviews like this  I hope that they write the truth here. Please use the google translator if you need.

----------


## thraxman

Online gambling is a hobby for me. I tried to free video slots with bonus 
You don't have to download any software to your PC lol, it works online. Apart from bonus, they have free spins. Everybody will be able to use it, it's really simple and user-friendly.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

In all Gambling there is cheating on both sides.

https://www.thefashionball.com/trend...-jackpot-away/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAJMQVCaznM
https://www.online-casinos.co.uk/wom...-her-winnings/

The only way to win is not to PLAY

However if you do not play you cannot WIN.

----------


## AdamJames89

Only the casino always wins, otherwise, where did they get so much money for advertising absolutely everywhere on the Internet? Of course, there are single cases when a person wins and is given this money. Don't waste your time and money)

----------


## CharlesHewitt

I have been playing here for quite a long time and have not yet noticed that someone was trying to deceive me. It seems to me that it all depends on the specific casino in your case.

----------


## essaysrescue

It is a big confusion that playing online casino and poker is safe or not. Number of online casino and poker services are available in market but we don’t know whether it is secure or not. My friend suggested me to go for  that is a pokies sites. It is really safe and secure and I am using it for six months without any trouble.

----------


## surfius

> I think yes. I have played before, but now I have completely moved away from such games.


_I am happy for you. I am a big gambler and I love online casinos. The only two things I like in this world are casinos and girls. I am playing on_ _. It is a very new and trendy online casino where I and my friends are playing. It's very easy to cash out money from there. That's why I love it. I had a lot of headaches with other platforms that were not so happy that I won their money. So I wanted a long time for the cash transfer._

----------


## LClarck007

I don't think online casinos really deceive anyone, it's us who agree to risk the money they just offer us this chance. are the ones I have been playing at since I started gambling and I have never felt deceived. I felt frustrated, of course, when losing money but it was my own fault for not stopping at the right moment. What I have noticed is if measured properly, gambling can become quite a profitable hobby. But a hobby it should remain if you don't want to become homeless.

----------


## zausel

There are some exciting tricks that can now be found on the Internet, which are supposed to be applied to the various slot machines. The question that many players still ask themselves is whether the tricks from the Internet really work? Is there an insider tip in the area that shows you that you can also become a winner there in just a few steps? What are the possibilities there to finally be on the side of a winner and thus with a few moves and tricks finally take the right path there? 
Currently, many players are wondering how the tricks are actually supposed to work. Therefore, it is difficult to know which : work and which ones are rather not advisable. Many players try most tricks because they are sure that they will make a profit. Despite all this, one should never forget that slot machines are also a game of chance. In this case, it is possible to lose a lot of money, so you have to decide for yourself how best to go about it. Not all the tricks that you can find on the Internet really help to get a particularly high profit. 
The first tricks from the search engines 
If you look around in the search engines as a player, you will quickly realize that there are a number of exciting slot machine tricks that you can generally use. Therefore, it is not difficult to take a right path and thus ensure a good profit. It is rather more important to know the classic ways of playing and how to play the slot machines. Tricks often do not even help, as they will not give any guarantee. As a player, you have to rely on your luck to finally win cash. Most of the opportunities eventually present themselves all by themselves.

----------


## Raime

Well, I would not say that all of the casinos cheat, however the majority of them do actually cheat, and that is a fact! That is their aim, to gain as much money as they can by any means, making the customers, the players lose as much money as they can! That is exactly why as a player, you have to keep your head as cool as possible so you are not going to lose all of your money in that casino. That is exactly what I am trying to do when I am gambling on  I try to keep my head cool and win as much money as possible.

----------


## Jessica T

There are a lot of bad casinos where the win is only in one side, the side of the developer. But there are also good ones. Friends recommended this site to me -  . There is a large selection of games here, and for a beginner, the advantage is that the bonuses are good and you don't need to make big bets right away. You can try everything))

----------


## RobertBerg

Are you looking for good entertainment and would like to receive a generous starting bonus? Then you've come to the right place! We show you the best casino promotions with which 10 free spins without deposit are immediately available. Our list of bonus offers only contains promotions from reputable online casinos that are safe for players from Austria - this is ensured by our casino experts during extensive tests.

----------

